# LA one standard maps with Lowrance Elite FS



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Check your chart settings. Seems like I had to manually change it over to shaded relief. Mine also didn't like to switch between the factory loaded navionics and standard sd card. I had to have the chart settings on the lowance map and shaded relief. 

All the nagging problems I was having went away when I updated the plotters software.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Check your chart settings. Seems like I had to manually change it over to shaded relief. Mine also didn't like to switch between the factory loaded navionics and standard sd card. I had to have the chart settings on the lowance map and shaded relief.
> 
> All the nagging problems I was having went away when I updated the plotters software.


I tried your recommendation and I failed to get it working, will make sure I am get it updated


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

There's a youtube video showing how to do it on an older model. I had to go into my setting and just look around till i found what they were talking about.


----------

